# AM2R (Another Metroid 2 Remake) updated to 1.4.1, now supports Android



## Chary (Jul 31, 2018)

I still always laugh at the fact this existed prior to, and honestly, showed up Nintendo's own official attempts at remaking Metroid 2.


----------



## Reploid (Jul 31, 2018)

I thought its closed, because nintendo


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 31, 2018)

Chary said:


> showed up Nintendo's own official attempts at remaking Metroid 2.


It depends on who you're asking, because the official M2R probably seems more appealing to a casual audience while AM2R seems to cater to pre-established fans of the series. That's how I see it at least.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Jul 31, 2018)

Will someone port this update to vita's version?


----------



## RedoLane (Jul 31, 2018)

Android? Now that's neat! I always wanted to play a fangame on the go!


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 31, 2018)

New stuff for my Shield TV, yay! I like both Nintendo’s official Metroid 2 Remake and AM2R. Both offer their own take on the game. That said, AM2R might as well be an official game.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 31, 2018)

WiiUBricker said:


> New stuff for my Shield TV, yay! I like both Nintendo’s official Metroid 2 Remake and AM2R. Both offer their own take on the game. That said, AM2R might as well be an official game.


Apparently it's not working on Android TV  someone on Reddit says it crashes out.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 31, 2018)

shaunj66 said:


> Apparently it's not working on Android TV  someone on Reddit says it crashes out.


Noooo . I hope it gets a fix.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 31, 2018)

it's a patcher for v1.1 ?
they didn't release 1.4.1 directly to prevent nintendo's actions?

But, I have v1.2 demo 

reddit has some already patched torrent links, but there's no checksum to be sure it's the proper file.
my antivirus prevented to connect to one of the torrent tracker for android version posted on reddit. it always looks suspicious when getting one.


I'm not sure it will work on my phone anyway, the specs says it needs a dedicated GPU (and probably a BT controller?).


----------



## leon315 (Jul 31, 2018)

Is it as same as the psvita one?


----------



## GamingAori (Jul 31, 2018)

Nice update, I think I might play it. Hopefully someone will create a switch port. I enjoyed AM2R more then the official M2 remake tbh. It just feels like a more "normal" Metroid for me, really hate the near fighting mechanic of the official remake


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 31, 2018)

I still haven't gotten around to playing this. Question is who is updating and porting this? The original authors? I thought they got C&D?


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 31, 2018)

I wonder if the unofficial Vita port will get the update too


----------



## Rune (Jul 31, 2018)

Cyan said:


> it's a patcher for v1.1 ?
> they didn't release 1.4.1 directly to prevent nintendo's actions?
> 
> But, I have v1.2 demo
> ...


I tried the prepatched torrent link from Reddit and it worked fine. Give it a go.


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Jul 31, 2018)

Needs to be ported to vita <3


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 31, 2018)

So wait - is this "official" from DM64, or is this a fan-made patch? I haven't been able to discern either way.


----------



## Rune (Jul 31, 2018)

DoctorM64 has nothing to do with this anymore "apparently".


----------



## The3rdknuckles (Jul 31, 2018)

Bring it to the Swtch!


----------



## nWo (Jul 31, 2018)

Great. It's awesome work.


----------



## lordelan (Jul 31, 2018)

The3rdknuckles said:


> Bring it to the Swtch!


^ this!


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 31, 2018)

Amazing game. This might as well be the official Metroid 2 remake... not just "Another" one.


----------



## SuperDan (Jul 31, 2018)

Going To Give this a try ... had it on my vita a few years back & it was broken ..


----------



## Squee777 (Jul 31, 2018)

Doesn't work on Nvidia Shield TV....


----------



## goldensun87 (Jul 31, 2018)

AM2R is DEFINITELY better than M:SR.  Despite the "inferior" graphics.


----------



## Robika (Jul 31, 2018)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> Will someone port this update to vita's version?


YAS PLS


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jul 31, 2018)

Who the F is updating this thing?
I thought this fangame died when Nintendo caught up on it and DMCA'd the shit out of it, because you know Nintendo and their fucking policies.

But seriously, who is working on it? I thought the thing was closed source and it would never see another update ever since D64 got on Nintendo's eye.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 31, 2018)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Who the F is updating this thing?
> I thought this fangame died when Nintendo caught up on it and DMCA'd the shit out of it, because you know Nintendo and their fucking policies.
> 
> But seriously, who is working on it? I thought the thing was closed source and it would never see another update ever since D64 got on Nintendo's eye.


He must have passed on the torch to someone else.


----------



## Elrinth (Jul 31, 2018)

DoctorM went to work for the guys who make Ori right!?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 31, 2018)

Speedruns when?


----------



## kumikochan (Jul 31, 2018)

yeah liked this version way more. The remake Nintendo did didn't give me that dark vibe this one did and the original did, like it was more catered to minors


----------



## The3rdknuckles (Jul 31, 2018)

I’m sure you guys know this already, but for those who don’t know this was ported to the vita.


----------



## XDel (Jul 31, 2018)

Where is the Linux love?


----------



## XDel (Jul 31, 2018)

The good news is, they have released an update to bring you from 1.1 to 1.4.

The bad news is that the patcher does not recognize 1.1 as being 1.1.

EDIT: I didn't read. Turns out you got to have an original 1.1 Zipped then drag that over top of the bat file.


----------



## Rune (Jul 31, 2018)

goldensun87 said:


> AM2R is DEFINITELY better than M:SR.  Despite the "inferior" graphics.


I'll always prefer the 2D look of AM2R over M:SR. AM2R looks "right".


----------



## hug0-a7x (Jul 31, 2018)

Waiting PS Vita version :v


----------



## XDel (Jul 31, 2018)

Could run 1.1 on Wine but not this version.


----------



## Maxbeta (Jul 31, 2018)

Its probably going to get to the Wii U before it does on the Switch given a Gamecube port is in the works.


----------



## Rune (Jul 31, 2018)

Maxbeta said:


> Its probably going to get to the Wii U before it does on the Switch given a Gamecube port is in the works.


Depends on what they priorities. The current build of AM2R is made with GameMaker Studio 1.4. GameMaker Studio 2.0 supports the Nintendo Switch.
So it would require some work to make it happen, but its doable.


----------



## Maxbeta (Jul 31, 2018)

Rune said:


> Depends on what they priorities. The current build of AM2R is made with GameMaker Studio 1.4. GameMaker Studio 2.0 supports the Nintendo Switch.
> So it would require some work to make it happen, but its doable.


Yeah, with an export module that's not even out yet. Also, it'll probably set the developer back some $800 just for a fan project release.
Would be nice though.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 31, 2018)

Cyan said:


> I'm not sure it will work on my phone anyway, the specs says it needs a dedicated GPU (and probably a BT controller?).


It works fine on my Honor6x.
it doesn't require a controller, you can use the onscreen touch pad, but a controller is recommended.

it's the first time I try that remake, it looks really great with snes graphics 
I think I know what I'll play for few days.
thanks to am2r team


----------



## Gh0sti (Aug 1, 2018)

XDel said:


> The good news is, they have released an update to bring you from 1.1 to 1.4.
> 
> The bad news is that the patcher does not recognize 1.1 as being 1.1.
> 
> EDIT: I didn't read. Turns out you got to have an original 1.1 Zipped then drag that over top of the bat file.


ran into that issue as well, however I was able to just not have zipped and dragged the entire folder over the bat file and it updated successfully to v1.4.1


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Aug 1, 2018)

Now port it to flip phone and my life will be complete.


----------



## Rune (Aug 1, 2018)

Maxbeta said:


> Yeah, with an export module that's not even out yet. Also, it'll probably set the developer back some $800 just for a fan project release.
> Would be nice though.


People would help pay for that, so that’s not an issue. 
Didn’t know the export module ain’t out though


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 1, 2018)

what how Nintendo dmca'd the shit out of this?! damnit doesn't work on shield tv... 
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



The3rdknuckles said:


> Bring it to the Swtch!


i'm sure nintendo will allow that


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 1, 2018)

Elrinth said:


> DoctorM went to work for the guys who make Ori right!?


dunno if it was ori but some game company his a map designer now.


----------



## Elrinth (Aug 1, 2018)

Bladexdsl said:


> dunno if it was ori but some game company his a map designer now.


sorry had to look it up now 
https://wccftech.com/am2r-creator-moon-studios-ori-2/


----------



## Huseyin the Mighty (Aug 1, 2018)

Playing AM2R anywhere soundd neat. Played it before tho, but why not playing it again ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## greaterchimera (Aug 2, 2018)

To those who are wanting the vita port updated, it's not happening sorry. I did the work on the original port and then the guy I was having test it not only failed to find the game breaking bugs, but then released it without my permission. I've left the scene now, but thanks for the love and I'm glad a broken port was able to bring some fun to you all. -gc


----------



## Mark McDonut (Aug 2, 2018)

despite system requirements, i'm playing it fine on an old android beater jxd s7300b, has half the specs of recommended and is really smooth gameplay. Took me a minute to map all the inputs to my buttons but natively works great.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 2, 2018)

greaterchimera said:


> To those who are wanting the vita port updated, it's not happening sorry. I did the work on the original port and then the guy I was having test it not only failed to find the game breaking bugs, but then released it without my permission. I've left the scene now, but thanks for the love and I'm glad a broken port was able to bring some fun to you all. -gc




Ouch...that certainly sucks. Hope you won't find similar experiences like that in the future.


----------



## TheZander (Aug 3, 2018)

How do we get this on switch


----------



## FRITZINATOR (Aug 4, 2018)

Could I work on a galaxy S9? Bluetooth wii u pro controller??
I agree on the ports with the switch and vita. But why stop there? How about a .gba file? Or wii u &3ds?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 4, 2018)

TheZander said:


> How do we get this on switch


NEVER


----------



## Cyan (Aug 4, 2018)

How do we get FF7 on NES ?
Nev.... Oh, wait!


I guess he never asked how to get it officially released on switch.


----------



## goldensun87 (Aug 5, 2018)

What is the best way to keep up with future updates?  Before this, the last unofficial patch version I had snagged, was 1.2.10.  Since then, they have added these docile, invulnerable creatures called Septoggs, which to me, seem to serve no purpose other than being carrion-eaters and elevated platforms that slowly descend from Samus' weight.  They also added several new Logbook entries, which mostly enhances the immersiveness, but a few of the new entries also give more specific references to the Metroid Prime series, and one entry even pokes fun at people who assume Samus is a man.  There is also one new entry obtained at the end of the game, which pays homage to the three unscannable power-ups from Zero Mission (which themselves were a homage to the Three Sacred Treasures from the original Kid Icarus).  Without giving any actual spoilers, the entry confirms a fact which players had to deduce on their own after finishing Metroid 2/AM2R.  I'm honestly not sure if the original game had enough detail to imply this fact, or if it was only more apparent in AM2R.

P.S.: Metroid Prime 1 had those flying manta ray creatures who could be used as grapple points.  At least those guys were actually useful.  Having played AM2R before the Septoggs were added, they were more or less useless to me.  With that being said, I guess the Septoggs only serve to enhance the atmosphere of the game.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Aug 22, 2018)

My t


THEELEMENTKH said:


> Will someone port this update to vita's version?


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Xuio (Sep 25, 2018)

Little late, but v. 1.4.2 is up

https://www.reddit.com/r/AM2R/comments/9ac9m7/am2r_142_release/


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Sep 25, 2018)

Metoroid0 said:


> My t
> 
> My thoughts exactly!


Off topic but the samus in your sig looks awesome!


----------



## Metoroid0 (Sep 28, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Off topic but the samus in your sig looks awesome!


yeah, she is cute with the baby


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Sep 28, 2018)

The baby is just a piece of paper next to text that says "


----------



## MemphiS (Jul 22, 2021)

Reploid said:


> I thought its closed, because nintendo



It is = No Marketing/Advertising: the official site is gone, official download resources are gone because of Nintendo restrictions but noone can stop you to work further on your love right? = updating/releasing new versions within unofficial sources


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Jul 22, 2021)

MemphiS said:


> It is = No Marketing/Advertising: the official site is gone, official download resources are gone because of Nintendo restrictions but noone can stop you to work further on your love right? = updating/releasing new versions within unofficial sources



that post was from 3 years ago...


----------

